# Whats your name?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thought this would be a good topic to start since i dont know alot of peoples real names on here :wink: 

mines Brianna


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Janita.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm Jen


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Brianna & Jen nice to meet you! 

I'm Leah~


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Mines Heidi


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

amber


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Brittany ( I go by "Britt," though  )


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heyy I'm Brittney!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

mines jenny.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im emily


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'll say it in filipino and spanish just to make it fun 

filipino:
ako ay si Vicky!

spanish:
me llamo Vicky!

yayyy!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Cassie  (not short for Cassandra!)


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

TAYLER.... with an er


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Ryan. But Everybody calls me Crazy Bry!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

brittany


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Gillian but go by Gill


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Jaimie, its in my siggy


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Lauren

wow we have a lot of brittaneys! I think I counted 3!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

YES!!! No one else has my name!!!

Kelli

I like... is purty name... 

(is astounded by her obvious lack of grammer above)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jenny


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Amy


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

me llamos "sharon"


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Bobbie,
Bobbie Jo
B.J.
Joey

Take your pick.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just plain ol Maureen. I know the nickname for that is Moe but I won't answer to it. Although many have tried to hang it on me. I always hated it. I like Maureen thank you :wink:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

sempre_cantando said:


> wow we have a lot of brittaneys! I think I counted 3!


Heh, it was very popular in the 90's and still is today, lol.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

My name is Signý !
yeah, im different 
Ég heiti Signý
Jeg hedder Signý
Ich heiße Signý
and no dictionaries needed ! im getting good at this


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Just plain ol Maureen. I know the nickname for that is Moe but I won't answer to it. Although many have tried to hang it on me. I always hated it. I like Maureen thank you :wink:


I've always called the Maureen's I've known "Maureeney". I'm sure you probably like Moe better than Maureeney :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you pronouce your name Sis?
Sig'-nay Sig-nay' Sign-a or something completely different :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Siggnee  
there´s an audio if you scroll down a bit ! it´s pretty close but there´s still a little accent :wink: i choose to have my name pronounced pretty "harshly"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> > Just plain ol Maureen. I know the nickname for that is Moe but I won't answer to it. Although many have tried to hang it on me. I always hated it. I like Maureen thank you :wink:
> ...


I get Reeney most of the time. I prefer it over Moe. Absolutely hate being called moe. too three stooges I guess


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

You can call me Mariah


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, yay! A name list! *giggles* Yay.

I'm Maggie. Of course. You must all know that by now :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Darylann

(pronounced as Daryl (as in Daryl Hannah) and then Anne)

Don't worry about butchering it  I've lived 21 years with this name and have heard pretty much every name that could come out of it.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i bet you can guess my name . . . if you havent got it yet im ashamed . . . not yet . . . well its Amanda


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

im such an idiot :lol: i forgot to put the link i was referring to in the other post 
well, here it is ; http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Signy 
i seem to be doing a lot of these "technical errors" lately :lol: I actually sent my computer teacher 4 emails all with the same material :roll:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Darylann, I love your name!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I am the only Jasmine here...correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

3neighs said:


> Darylann, I love your name!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

nice to meet you all!


----------



## RockyMountainGal (Aug 8, 2008)

I see no one so far has my name

Paige


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm almost always the only female Alex! It's a great ploy on telemarketers! And no, it is NOT short for Alexandria. Man, I really have grown to despise that name.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

hey everyone.. my name is katie.. nicknames include: katiebuggm katielou, kt, katiedid, and that is about it


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> im such an idiot :lol: i forgot to put the link i was referring to in the other post
> well, here it is ; http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/Signy
> i seem to be doing a lot of these "technical errors" lately :lol: I actually sent my computer teacher 4 emails all with the same material :roll:


I wondered what was up. I'm such a doofus I scrolled up and down looking for the link :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> > im such an idiot :lol: i forgot to put the link i was referring to in the other post
> ...


hahha, sorry vida :lol: 
ill make it up to you, have some cookies  *offers plate*


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Julia Mariko


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm Laura from Texas


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm Sara


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Lacy :mrgreen:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I'm Gracie!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm Liberty but you can call me TJ if you like


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Doubt you'll see another Morgan on here, and no I don't own a Morgan horse lol


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Me llamo Harlee.   :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Are we allowed to make on up?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Are we allowed to make on up?


lmaoo if you really want to go ahead!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Am I the only Melinda? Please don't call me Mindy!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

My name's Mirissa. Yes, it is spelled with an 'i' lol


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

me and my exotic name lol 
Latisha (tish pronouced like dish)  but i dont like the beginning so i usually introduce myself as tisha but i cant stand being called tish that annoys me like non other lol :lol: 

its nice to meet everyone!!!!!!!


----------

